# Webserver Port



## bAsHer (4. Apr. 2008)

Wer die ports braucht hir

  FTP    21    tcp    ja
SSH    22    tcp    ja    
SMTP    25    tcp    ja    
DNS    53    tcp    ja    
DNS    53    udp    ja    
WWW    80    tcp    ja    
ISPConfig    81    tcp    ja    
POP3    110    tcp    ja    
IMAP2    143    tcp    ja    
SSL (www)    443    tcp    ja    
Webmin    10000    tcp    ja


----------



## o.meyer (4. Apr. 2008)

Was möchtest Du uns damit sagen?

Grüße,

Olli


----------



## bAsHer (4. Apr. 2008)

EIgentlich wolte ich fragen welche ports man freischalten muss aber dan habe ich es selber herrausgefunden und die das das nicht so schnell rausfinden könnten hir einfach schaun.

Andere frage ich habe jetzt zumbeispiel die IP 82.212.59.163 Kan ich auf der Ip nur eine Webseite laufen lassen ? Ich habe schon versucht eine homepage zu machen hab auch schon alles gemacht aber wen ich dan drauf gehe kommt seiten fehler


Und ich habe jetzt einen user erstellt ich kan mich auch als WebFTP einlogen aber wie kan ich das mit programm wie FileZilla  ?


----------



## Till (6. Apr. 2008)

Du kannst mit einer IP beliebig viele Websites mit ISPConfig laufen lassen.

Du kannst Dich mit den gleichen Daten wie beim WebFTP mit Filezilla per FTP einloggen.


----------

